# Continued



## Felix (Nov 7, 2008)

Woops, thread locked!

Thanks for all the input guys, definitely helped to form a solid plan and gave me the right things to think about.

For example, I've decided as part of my security I'm just going to add both mine and my attackers names and addresses into my profile. Then, I'm going to just keep posting here on a regular basis. Should any of you notice my lack of attendance, I will fully expect the right thing to be done.

<kidding>

but really, thanks lots.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Felix,

If you go the shotgun route, I can highly recommend the Remington Managed Recoil 00 Buckshot. It is easy to shoot and groups very well out of my Remington 870.

A bit off topic for a handgun forum I realize.

If a handgun is an option I feel that it is a better choice than the shotgun. It is much simpler to move around with, and as Mike mentioned, a bit less obvious if you answer the door armed.


----------



## Felix (Nov 7, 2008)

I think i'm probably going to go with both. If I have a situation where I may be able to run, I'll likely grab my handgun (I'm thinking 9mm automatic with hollowpoints at this time. I've fired one before and was comfortable with it.) 

If I'm in a situation where I need to barricade myself in my room, I'll likely grab the shotgun with 00buckshots.

My biggest concern now is what happens if I get in a position where I have to act. I have a friend who's in jail atm for beating up someone who was robbing him so I'm skeptical. (Illinois law sure is fantastic!)


----------



## Felix (Nov 7, 2008)

OK, so i did a little digging, and I'm sorry if i'm out of line asking this in a handgun forum, but i'm a little guy. I weigh 125 pounds and I'm worried about 2 things. First and foremost, am I going to hurt myself testing out some of the advised shotguns? Secondly, am i going to be knocked on my ass and left vulnerable after firing one?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I do not think you will get knocked on your butt, but a shotgun is not the most pleasant weapon to shoot. 

I really think you would be better off with a handgun.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Call me crazy, but if the OP wants a shotgun and is concerned about recoil, how about a 20 gauge as opposed to the 12?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Nothing crazy about that, *Todd*. A gas-operated 20 like an 1100 kicks rather lightly, and is still VERY effective when loaded with buckshot.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> and is still VERY effective when loaded with buckshot.


Exactly what I was thinking. A 20 is not a "big, bad 12", but I'd still not to want to be on the receiving end of one.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Good point, Todd. I am old school I guess. When I think defense shotgun I think Remington 870 12 gauge loaded with 00 Buckshot. That is what I had in my cruiser and that is what I have at home. 

New rule, do not pay attention to any advice from me with regards to shotguns or rifles. I will stick with the handguns.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Ptarmigan said:


> Good point, Todd. I am old school I guess. When I think defense shotgun I think Remington 870 12 gauge loaded with 00 Buckshot.


That's what I think of too, but for some reason, I went outside the box today. I can't explain it. Maybe it was the ice coffee I had this morning.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Another alternative to a 12-gauge would be a nice little M1 Carbine. It's not that powerful for a rifle, but it has a lot more oomph than the average handgun. With its short length, comparatively soft recoil, and light weight, its got the right profile for a good home defense firearm.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Todd said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. A 20 is not a "big, bad 12", but I'd still not to want to be on the receiving end of one.


Don't forget about 16ga. Fewer of them around and places like Walmart don't usually carry shells for them anymore, but I think it's a good compromise. My 100lb, 5'2" wife can handle my 16ga as long as it's not high brass. Heck, the high brass make my shoulder hurt. But modern guns don't have near the recoil that my side-by-side has.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Is anyone still making buckshot loads for the 16 gauge?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I haven't really paid attention to 16 gauge ammo. But I have seen Federal and Winchester #1 lead shot loads in 16 gauge, slugs too.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd bought some years ago, but that was soon after Walmart dropped 16ga shells. I see both listed on Federal's site.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> That's what I think of too, but for some reason, I went outside the box today. I can't explain it. Maybe it was the ice coffee I had this morning.


I can't help myself, Did you happen to stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night? :smt082


----------

